# Neighbor problems(Momo incident)



## Xiahko

Well,the neighbor next to me(the one who's puppy was killed)
Decided he wants to take legal action against me,cause I can't afford to pay the other $80 for his dogs cremation fee.(said he's wait till the 6th,but I have rent due then too)

I was not liable to pay ANYTHING,but told him I'd help pay for vet bills,cause it was partly my fault,when the incident happened.

I already paid over $80 to their vet the day of the accident,and then had to pay to put MoMo down,so I am out quite a bit of money,I couldn't afford to loose in the first place.

So I ask you,can he really do that? I mean, would I even be found guilty? Plus,doesn't it cost WAY more money to take someone to small claims court?

Shouldn't the fact that I had to put my dog down, be enough for this a-hole?


I'm tempted to write them a nasty letter,but I am going to be the bigger person here.

Should I take it to the Apt. manager?


----------



## MY MIKADO

Well since your AC deemed Momo a dangerous dog and you put her down already I would go and talk to the AC find out if they have had this trouble before ( must have if they make snapp judgements on dogs) and find out where you stand in all of this. 

Do NOT write any nasty letters if it does go to court that would be used against you. make sure you have the reciept for what you paid already to the vet. Get a letter from the vet that put Momo down. Have a copy of the AC report. you want to make sure you have everything you need if it does come down to a court action.


----------



## Xiahko

I'll do that,I'll also have the people who witnessed him freaking out come back me up too.
I've already talked to someone who says the guy isn't all there.


----------



## Rudy4747

I am not sure what grounds they have for a case but I think because the pup that died was not on a leash and you dog was not on a leash you are both as responsible for the incident. So in that case each person takes care of their own expenses. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Xiahko

See I agree with that.


----------



## buzhunter

Have this guy turn you in as a probable dog fighter and you guys can split the $5000.00.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

buzhunter said:


> Have this guy turn you in as a probable dog fighter and you guys can split the $5000.00.


Unnecessary. This was a legitimate question. She said she understood now how serious accusations like that are.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Katie, I would say they can't make you pay for the cremation. If he wants the more expensive option of cremating and taking the ashes home he should pay for it. You are both at fault for the incident and if you already paid the vet bill for his puppy and had your dog PTS then I wouldn't pay for the extra cremation for the puppy.



> Do NOT write any nasty letters if it does go to court that would be used against you. make sure you have the receipt for what you paid already to the vet. Get a letter from the vet that put Momo down. Have a copy of the AC report. you want to make sure you have everything you need if it does come down to a court action.


Good advice! Definitely document everything!! 
Good luck...


----------



## Harley D

I would ask him if you could do payments. Small ones. Say 5 or so dollars here and there and keep a written out with him signing it saying you payed of 5.67 dollars here and there. Something like that. When ever you find loose change. If you want to not talk to him. You may call and record what you say to him or leave a message recording. Though you can also write out something asking him if you can make small payments sence money is tight.

Dear ______
At the moment I do understand that you are looking for the money that is needed to pay off the bill for cremating your pet. Although, at the moment my money is tight. I am willing to pay in small amounts but at the moment I can not afford to just hand over $80. I am willing to pay $____ a week. This is the amount I can afford to pay you back at until everything is payed off.

The amount can be what ever little spare change you can come up with at the end of the week. Be sure to type up something so that you have proof you payed him in small amount. 

I, _______ gave Mr/Mrs. _______, $_____ for the payment of a fine of $80.00. Amount still needed is $____. Amount payed $________

Mr./Mrs ______ agrees that ___(your name here)___ has payed $_____ and still owes $_____

X___they sign here_________

Something like that so that you have proof that you payed them off and if they take you to court you have proof you have made contact with them and have ben paying them slowly back in small amounts that you can afford


----------



## jayandlacy

I'm sure he can take you to small claims, he can even sue for you to pay the bill for court, I don't think he will win, but all you can do in the mean time is get a paper trail going like others said. Documentation is everything, if it isn't documented it didn't happen as far as courts and legal stuff go. We had this happen to us 7 years ago, it was a mess, we didn't get sued thank God, but we paid all of the vet bills and got rid of the dogs that did the damage, so you could offer up the payment plan like Harley D said and see if that pacifies him. If you don't feel you are responsible and don't want to pay this money then wait and gather your paperwork and fight it in court if he actually does anything. I'm a letter writer too, me not being the one in the trouble is going to say don't do it like everyone else has stated. It isn't worth it. Good Luck! Hold tight, so sorry for your loss, I know you probably can't get this crap off your mind, for your own sanity you have to try not to focus on this aside from deciding whether to fight this if it goes to court, or seeing about making payments.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

It only costs around $90 (well here) to go to small claims. But seeing as you did put momo down and did pay some of the vet bill I'm sure you'll be fine...

Two neighbors here had their dogs off leash. Fight happened. One owner sued the other owner and he got nothing! Judge said BOTH owners were at fault. She awarded nothing.

Forgot to add that dog with owner who sued was the one who started the fight...


----------



## Elvisfink

buzhunter said:


> Have this guy turn you in as a probable dog fighter and you guys can split the $5000.00.


I just blew soda out my nose!! LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Xiahko

Thanks to everyone (except the obvious) for the good advice.
Right now I'm not letting this get to me,if he takes me to court,he'll be out more money then I owe him.
Also my roomies Step dad is a lawyer :3 I honestly think I've done enough.
he didn't even want my help to begin with,until he found out how much the bill was,now he suddenly wants the money..
I should have told him no in the first place,but I'm nice,and unlike him,I feel bad for the situation even though no one was at fault,and paid what i could(1/2) I also paid the $93 to have my dog pts. and I didn't get to keep the ashes,nor did I get to be with her when she died. I wasn't allowed. 
That alone should be enough punishment,for something that was inevitable.


----------



## performanceknls

buzhunter said:


> Have this guy turn you in as a probable dog fighter and you guys can split the $5000.00.





Elvisfink said:


> I just blew soda out my nose!! LMFAO!!!!


 I almost peed my pants, you guys can't make me laugh that hard being this pregnant!



Xiahko said:


> Well,the neighbor next to me(the one who's puppy was killed)
> Decided he wants to take legal action against me,cause I can't afford to pay the other $80 for his dogs cremation fee.(said he's wait till the 6th,but I have rent due then too)
> 
> I was not liable to pay ANYTHING,but told him I'd help pay for vet bills,cause it was partly my fault,when the incident happened.
> 
> I already paid over $80 to their vet the day of the accident,and then had to pay to put MoMo down,so I am out quite a bit of money,I couldn't afford to loose in the first place.
> 
> So I ask you,can he really do that? I mean, would I even be found guilty? Plus,doesn't it cost WAY more money to take someone to small claims court?
> 
> Shouldn't the fact that I had to put my dog down, be enough for this a-hole?
> 
> 
> This guy is a huge a-hole,and has been trying to get Bruno kicked out as well now,even though Bruno has done NOTHING.
> 
> I'm tempted to write them a nasty letter,but I am going to be the bigger person here.
> 
> Should I take it to the Apt. manager?


ok being serious now, you have no legal responsibility since both dogs were out of the owners control. The only thing that could change that is the Momo being deemed dangerous. Did that happen before or after she killed the puppy? They could hold you responsible if the attack is what caused her to be deemed dangerous. Each state is different but I work on a lot of court cases for temperament evaluations in situations just like yours. I will help with what i can.
What did the AC say when the puppy was killed or did they even come out?


----------



## Xiahko

They came out before the puppy was pronounced dead, I think? I honestly can't remember,most of that happened so fast,it was kinda a blur to me.
Also, MoMo was never written out as dangerous I guess,I mean, I never got anything that said she was,and the AC would have had to take her,but since I had already decided to put her down the next day he didn't.

I need to contact him and find out just what his report says,I just can't find what I did with his card.

I want to know if she was deemed a danger,or if he didn't write that out since I had her pts.


----------



## Xiahko

The worst part now, is the neighbors are trying to make Bruno out to be a bad dog too. 
I just heard him tell a lady to watch out around the corner,and make sure that vicious dog isn't there.(he knew my window was open,and could see me, that's why he said it)
He knows %$%$#%$ well that MoMo was pts. He's trying to make Bruno look bad too,even though he did nothing,and has never even lunged at their stupid little Chihuahua.(I hope some dog eats it though, I hate that thing,it's mean as all heck.)


----------



## Harley D

I do not understand ((sence not being here for a long time)). Was the puppy in your yard or did your dog break out of the house and into someone else yard and attacked?

That would really help. Sorry again havent been here in a while. If your dog was on a lead or in your yard when the pup came up to your dog, then he doesnt really have a right in some places to make you pay. If the pup came up to your dog and started nipping and yapping at your dog while your dog was tyed or contained then you can sue him I believe. Seeing as he did not contain his dog well. 
If I know how it went down I maybe able to help pull some ideas out. Is there a post somewhere telling the story or will someone give me the story please


----------



## Xiahko

It was in the hallway of my Apt. complex.

I moved Bruno out of the way from the lunging mom dog,and in the process backed into my door,causing it to open,and MoMo to rush out.


----------



## Aczdreign

Okay, so why would your neighbor cremate the puppy anyway?
Maybe we're old-fashioned here in the south, but we treat our dead pets the way that we treat our dead relatives. We cry, we return the corpse to the earth, and we go on with our lives, confident that Fido (or Aunt Esther lol) has completed the circle, gone from whence he came and soforth. The thought of keeping someone's remains in a little brass urn on the shelf seems not only asinine but also indescribably disrespectful.
I have never heard of anyone (who isn't on TV) cremating a pet. And this isnt even a pet that said owner had for 15 years or so, it was a puppy.

Maybe I'm being cold hearted here, but it sounds like your neighbor is trying to extort you. Have you seen the ashes?


----------



## echs332000

Here is the thing, The dog is dead, you paid for the vet bills. Cremating the puppy is a option not mandatory. So you will not be held liable for the cost to have the puppy cremated. 

Now if you want to pay to have the puppy cremated then thats up to you, but i seriously doubt your neighboors are going to go to court for a petty 80 bucks. If they do then they need a swift kick in the rear-end


----------



## Carriana

Aczdreign said:


> Okay, so why would your neighbor cremate the puppy anyway?
> Maybe we're old-fashioned here in the south, but we treat our dead pets the way that we treat our dead relatives. We cry, we return the corpse to the earth, and we go on with our lives, confident that Fido (or Aunt Esther lol) has completed the circle, gone from whence he came and soforth. The thought of keeping someone's remains in a little brass urn on the shelf seems not only asinine but also indescribably disrespectful.
> I have never heard of anyone (who isn't on TV) cremating a pet. And this isnt even a pet that said owner had for 15 years or so, it was a puppy.
> 
> Maybe I'm being cold hearted here, but it sounds like your neighbor is trying to extort you. Have you seen the ashes?


I agree that it sounds like the neighbors are trying to take advantage of your guilt. I too was wondering whether the puppy was actually cremated - and agree that it seems odd to even cremate a puppy in the first place. This guy sounds like a complete jack*** and I really don't believe that he can sue you over a verbal agreement. Unless there is a paper trail with your signature on it proving you agreed to pay for this I would say you have done your part. You faced loss out of this situation too and it is time for this a-hole to just move on.

Speaking of moving on, any chance of you being able to find a new place, or move into a different building in the complex? I would get as far away from this D-bag as you possibly can!


----------



## Harley D

Was the pup on a leash or off leash? Was the handler holding his dogs leash


----------



## smokey_joe

If I remember correctly, Momo was not a pit. Am I right? What does Bruno have to do with any of this.

Let the man know that you are sorry for his loss, but you are not the only responsible party. Tell him that out of respect for his loss, not guilt on your part, you paid for his vet bills, but you are not liable nor do you intend to pay for any other services. 

Make sure to be on your "p's & q's" with Bruno. You cannot afford any accidents with him right now.


----------



## Xiahko

Well,I didn;t give them any money. I called into the vet and paid them... I had my dog cremated,however I didn't keep the ashes(and it was only $15) They're laid to rest in a pet cemetary.
Sooo, I'm not sure why it's so expensive to do it for the puppy, or why they would keep the ashes.
I didn't pay for any vet bills though, the only bill was/is for the cremation,that I know of,and I paid half of it.
I had said I'd pay the whole thing,but that was before I knew I had to pay for my dog to be PTS,and then I couldn't afford the other half.
I feel bad cause I had said I'd pay,but now I can't. I do feel like they're taking advantage of me though.
No one else in the Apt. blames me or my dog for the incident,and they all think he's being a jerk too.


----------



## Xiahko

Harley D said:


> Was the pup on a leash or off leash? Was the handler holding his dogs leash


The only dog I remember on a leash,was the mom dog. I do not recall the pup being on one.

But I'm guessing no,cause if she had been,I think she could have been saved.

Heck,the puppy shouldn't have even been walking on the ground out there in the first place,they should have been holding it, if anything.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Xiahko said:


> Well,I didn;t give them any money. I called into the vet and paid them... I had my dog cremated,however I didn't keep the ashes(and it was only $15) They're laid to rest in a pet cemetary.
> Sooo, I'm not sure why it's so expensive to do it for the puppy, or why they would keep the ashes.
> I didn't pay for any vet bills though, the only bill was/is for the cremation,that I know of,and I paid half of it.
> I had said I'd pay the whole thing,but that was before I knew I had to pay for my dog to be PTS,and then I couldn't afford the other half.
> I feel bad cause I had said I'd pay,but now I can't. I do feel like they're taking advantage of me though.
> No one else in the Apt. blames me or my dog for the incident,and they all think he's being a jerk too.


So I'd say at most you should pay for the pet cemetery. He can cover the remainder if he wishes to have the ashes for himself. You had Momo PTS he can pay for his own dog because he should have either had the puppy on a leash, been holding the puppy, or maybe shouldn't have had all the dogs in the hallway. Bruno is not the issue here and it sounds as if your apartment manager knows this so just make sure you are very vigilant when it comes to Bruno so that no accidents happen. Best of luck to you, Katie.


----------



## Aczdreign

Pet cemetery? Seriously? Again, one of those things that I thought was only on TV.

I want a Norse Funeral, and my pets will have the same.

It is really necessary to retain the corpse at the burial site? Is a stone or some other sort of monument not enough to remember your loved ones by? 
Do we really need to pay someone not only to cremate (burn) the corpses our loved ones but also BUY a HOLE IN THE GROUND? I just think it's all ludicrous.

I know all that was off-topic, and Xaikho, I apologize for that, but I really think your neighbor is trying to swindle you.


----------



## mattytang

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Unnecessary. This was a legitimate question. She said she understood now how serious accusations like that are.


that was his reply i gave him the neg so he gave me one last night. if he thinks that comment wasnt ignorant he has something wrong and shouldn't own a pit def deserved a neg. so he gave me one back. seen you gave me rep pitbullmama thanks for getting my back sweetheart.


----------



## MY MIKADO

You guys are blowing Buz's response out of whack. It was funny. If you knew Buz like the rest of us you would know that Buz would lay down his life this breed. 

If you go back and read the thread about the attack. I says the mom dog was on a leash and the two pups were not. The mom dog lunged at Bruno and Momo got out and attacked the mom the pup got in the way and was bitten. I would have to say that the guy was more at fault. He lives in a complex that has other dogs he should have had the pups under control as he couldn't possible know that omeone else would come upon him with another dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

echs332000 said:


> Here is the thing, *The dog is dead, you paid for the vet bills. Cremating the puppy is a option not mandatory.* So you will not be held liable for the cost to have the puppy cremated.
> 
> Now if you want to pay to have the puppy cremated then thats up to you, but i seriously doubt your neighboors are going to go to court for a petty 80 bucks. If they do then they need a swift kick in the rear-end


:goodpost::goodpost::clap: My thoughts exactly


----------



## Aczdreign

mattytang said:


> that was his reply i gave him the neg so he gave me one last night. if he thinks that comment wasnt ignorant he has something wrong and shouldn't own a pit def deserved a neg. so he gave me one back. seen you gave me rep pitbullmama thanks for getting my back sweetheart.


See, that's why VIP's being able to see who left rep is garbage. 
I saw all this go down last night and thought nothing of it, but it's just childish. You make a smartass comment, you're taking a chance that someone will 'misunderstand'. You get negative feedback because of it, hey, that's the price to play. If the comment was worth a ****, someone is bound to leave positive feedback, and the problem solves itself. It's just childish to try and get revenge on someone over something as petty as forum rep.

And now, let the negative feedback roll in. I feed on your negativity.


----------



## Xiahko

pitbullmamanatl said:


> So I'd say at most you should pay for the pet cemetery. He can cover the remainder if he wishes to have the ashes for himself. You had Momo PTS he can pay for his own dog because he should have either had the puppy on a leash, been holding the puppy, or maybe shouldn't have had all the dogs in the hallway. Bruno is not the issue here and it sounds as if your apartment manager knows this so just make sure you are very vigilant when it comes to Bruno so that no accidents happen. Best of luck to you, Katie.


Thanks so much. :3


----------



## Xiahko

Aczdreign said:


> Pet cemetery? Seriously? Again, one of those things that I thought was only on TV.
> 
> I want a Norse Funeral, and my pets will have the same.
> 
> It is really necessary to retain the corpse at the burial site? Is a stone or some other sort of monument not enough to remember your loved ones by?
> Do we really need to pay someone not only to cremate (burn) the corpses our loved ones but also BUY a HOLE IN THE GROUND? I just think it's all ludicrous.
> 
> I know all that was off-topic, and Xaikho, I apologize for that, but I really think your neighbor is trying to swindle you.


It was either that,or tossed in the trash. It was the option they gave me,she was cremated with other animals,and is being used to help the gardens grow at the cemetery. XD

I don't have a stone or anything for her(to expensive). I chose this option for my Lab too,when she died,it's kinda like giving back i guess.
They help the plants grow~


----------



## Xiahko

Aczdreign said:


> See, that's why VIP's being able to see who left rep is garbage.
> I saw all this go down last night and thought nothing of it, but it's just childish. You make a smartass comment, you're taking a chance that someone will 'misunderstand'. You get negative feedback because of it, hey, that's the price to play. If the comment was worth a ****, someone is bound to leave positive feedback, and the problem solves itself. It's just childish to try and get revenge on someone over something as petty as forum rep.
> 
> And now, let the negative feedback roll in. I feed on your negativity.


I am so confused as to what's going on :/


----------



## Elvisfink

There are a few new whiney members that are way too thin skinned. If anyone one didn’t get Buz’s joke they need to grow up and get a sense of humor. One member posted “Unnecessary” that may be true, but it doesn’t change the fact that it was FUNNY!! By the way my Positive Rep to Buz's post just negated your negative rep.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## Xiahko

I feel like I'm in high school again :/

The comment wasn't called for,but I really didn't have an issue with it. I just ignored it.


----------



## mattytang

Elvisfink said:


> There are a lot of new whiney members that are way too thin skinned. If anyone one didn't get Buz's joke they need to grow up and get a sense of humor. One member posted "Unnecessary" that may be true, but it doesn't change the fact that it was FUNNY!! By the way my Positive Rep to Buz's post just negated your negative rep.
> Cheers,
> EF


o good one cry to someone who cares. im gonna have my neighbor report me and split 5gs with her is that funny i guess to all you know it all vets. your the drama queens everybody is wrong but you guys apparently . so why even post to get cut down by you people . i came here to learn not to remind me of grade school.


----------



## Elvisfink

mattytang said:


> o good one cry to someone who cares. im gonna have my neighbor report me and split 5gs with her is that funny i guess to all you know it all vets. your the drama queens everybody is wrong but you guys apparently . so why even post to get cut down by you people . i came here to learn not to remind me of grade school.


I do care and I hope you stick around GP to learn! No I don't know it all, but I do know a joke when I read it. :rofl:


----------



## Xiahko

I don't really think the joke was necessary though. it was more to bash me if anything.
But I just tried to let it die~
I hate how my posts keep turning into drama :S


----------



## American_Pit13

Alright ladies and gentle men. Its been said lets move on and continue what the original post was about


----------



## Xiahko

Agreed. Thanks. My posts keep getting off topic~


----------



## smokey_joe

american_pit13 said:


> Alright ladies and gentle men. Its been said lets move on and continue what the original post was about


Yep, what she said.


----------



## Xiahko

HERE IS A NOTE I GOT FROM THEM,IN THE EXACT WAY IT WAS WRITTEN.

to ms bakker,

This notice is to let you know,that we couldn't wait any longer for you to pay the other half of the vet bill(it's not a vet bill..). So we have gone ahead and paid it.
However this does not remove your responsibility to pay the $82.50 that you still OWE.
So we have decided to give you until Aug. 6,2010 to pay us back directly. You if failed to repay us directly we will be forced to take legal action to recover the money OWED to us.

Dude...I owe you &*%&^%&*
The only thing I owe them is a swift kick to the booty.


----------



## Carriana

Xiahko said:


> HERE IS A NOTE I GOT FROM THEM,IN THE EXACT WAY IT WAS WRITTEN.
> 
> to ms bakker,
> 
> This notice is to let you know,that we couldn't wait any longer for you to pay the other half of the vet bill(it's not a vet bill..). So we have gone ahead and paid it.
> However this does not remove your responsibility to pay the $82.50 that you still OWE.
> So we have decided to give you until Aug. 6,2010 to pay us back directly. You if failed to repay us directly we will be forced to take legal action to recover the money OWED to us.
> 
> Dude...I owe you &*%&^%&*
> The only thing I owe them is a swift kick to the booty.


Maybe write them a "note" back stating you had intended to pay the rest off when you were able but that times are tight and that the threats are unessesary and hurtful, since you lost a dog too. If you are still willing, tell them you will pay them back as you are able, when you are able and that if they want to go to court over an $ 82.50 bill and lose, to go ahead. Oh wait, that's antogonistic isn't it? Eff Katie, I don't know. This is a tough spot.


----------



## Xiahko

I'm getting angry at the way these people are treating me and my dog,over an accident.
I'm afraid if I wrote a note,that they will use it against me somehow.


----------



## American_Pit13

I would tell them that they first need to provide you with proof of NECESSARY vet bills ( this does not include cremation) and proof of what you have paid ( I hope you got a receipt). However since their dog was unleashed you are not liable for paying for these bills. If they wish to pay triple what they are expecting in return they can take you to court.. It is not cheap.


----------



## Xiahko

Dude, i just noticed you're located in WA too :3
Or have I noticed that before... :/


----------



## Carriana

Xiahko said:


> I'm getting angry at the way these people are treating me and my dog,over an accident.
> I'm afraid if I wrote a note,that they will use it against me somehow.


Yeah, maybe you should just try speaking with them if you can keep from getting angry. Explain to them that times are tough, and if it comes to them taking you to small claims court, you can show the angry threatening letters from them to use against them!


----------



## Xiahko

I did get a reciept for the part I paid. The only thing they are having me pay for is the cremation,it's the only bill they have.
I might just pay it off a little bit at a time. I have 3 bills due on the 6th along with rent,not sure I'll have anything left.
I have to live too :/


----------



## Xiahko

If they took me to court,would I have to pay too? Like court fees?


----------



## American_Pit13

Only if you lose. They have no right to charge you with cremation as it is an unnecessary bill however if you started to pay on it you already trapped yourself and accepted it.


----------



## Carriana

Xiahko said:


> If they took me to court,would I have to pay too? Like court fees?


Only if you were found at fault. I believe the person who "loses" has to pay the fees.


----------



## Xiahko

So since I paid part, I am liable to pay the other half?
If so, I'm gonna have to do small installments.


----------



## Elvisfink

Xiahko said:


> I'm getting angry at the way these people are treating me and my dog,over an accident.
> I'm afraid if I wrote a note,that they will use it against me somehow.


I'm getting angry with you trying to put the entire responsibility on your neighbored. Why don't you write a note to your neighbor admitting that you owned a dog that AC deemed vicious and you were irresponsible by not containing your dog or worse you were irresponsible by continuing to own a dog that could endangered your neighbors and their pets. Own up to what you did. You've tried to minimize your responsibility in this thread by stating that your neighbored should have not had the puppy out in public or if they did they should have been carrying it. YOUR dog ran out of YOUR house and KILL their PET end of story!!!!! If you don't have the $90 I'll send it to you if it ends your posting regarding this subject!!!!!! Sorry just me being a Drama Queen!!!!


----------



## Xiahko

You need to lay off,and stop commenting on my posts, nothing you have said has been any help at all, and you need to knock it off.


----------



## Elvisfink

Xiahko said:


> You need to lay off,and stop commenting on my posts, nothing you have said has been any help at all, and you need to knock it off.


You need to start posting the TRUTH!!! And you need to start taking responsibility for what YOUR dog did to someone else's pet!!!! Stop trying to portray yourself as the victim!!


----------



## Xiahko

I have never blamed my neighbors AT ALL! Nothing in my posts have stated I have. I have said what happened was an accident,and that no one was/is at fault.


----------



## Xiahko

I have posted the truth! If you don't believe me, then it's you're own problem,not mine.
You don't have to read my posts. You also don't have to comment.


----------



## Elvisfink

Xiahko said:


> I have never blamed my neighbors AT ALL! Nothing in my posts have stated I have. I have said what happened was an accident,and that no one was/is at fault.


Again another questionable post above!! Really what is this below from one of your earlier posts?


Xiahko said:


> Heck,the puppy shouldn't have even been walking on the ground out there in the first place,they should have been holding it, if anything.


----------



## Xiahko

That's not blaming. If I was blaming, I would have said. SERVES THEM RIGHT FOR NOT HAVING THE DOG ON A LEASH.

In no way is that blaming the neighbors. It was part of the facts. That pup was to young and should HAVE been leashed. Common knowledge.

Everyone here agrees DOGS SHOULD BE LEASHED!
The only reason my dog wasn't was because she was INSIDE and I DIDN'T know, or expect her to have gotten out, THE DOOR WAS CLOSED!

I in no way put or HAVE put ANY blame on them AT ALL! Why would I have kept saying IT WAS AN ACCIDENT if I had?!


----------



## Elvisfink

Xiahko said:


> That's not blaming. If I was blaming, I would have said. SERVES THEM RIGHT FOR NOT HAVING THE DOG ON A LEASH.
> 
> In no way is that blaming the neighbors. It was part of the facts. That pup was to young and should HAVE been leashed. Common knowledge.
> 
> Everyone here agrees DOGS SHOULD BE LEASHED!


I'm sorry it's reflecting responsibility on the victim is that better? YOUR DOG SHOULD HAVE NOT BEEN ALIVE TO KILL SOMEONE ELSES PET!!!!


----------



## Xiahko

I'm done talking to you.


----------



## Elvisfink

I'm done listening to your lies!!! I'll beat the Mod to it! I'll give myself the Ban Stick!!


----------



## Xiahko

Anyway back on topic.(love the ignore button btw)

I'm sorry if it came out sounding like I blamed my neighbors. I in no way have,and I was pretty sure I had stated that several times.
It was an accident,and like I also said so many times before no one is at fault.
I'm just angry that they're acting immature about it,when I was the one who tried to make things better in the first place,right off the bat.

It doesn't make sense that they would tell the apt manager,that Bruno had nothing to do with the attack,but now try and blame him for being mean also,and making all those snide remarks I can here. It's not going to accomplish anything or change the situation.
I'm sorry for their loss and mine,but it's over with,and they need to move on too,I understand some people have different coping mechanisms though. I've decided to write them a note,and ask if I can finish making the payment in a bit smaller amounts, in hopes that this ends all the snide comments.


----------



## Aireal

Elvisfink said:


> Again another questionable post above!! Really what is this below from one of your earlier posts?


hey lay off 
she has asked questions wanted advise if you are tired of this thread DON'T READ IT it is that simple my dear, i'm sorry if she upset you but she is simply asking advice for a legit problem she is having, if you haven't notice that is what people do here!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

If you 2 have issues take it to VIP!


----------



## Aireal

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
thank you american_pit13


----------



## Xiahko

It's ok. I just put them on my ignore list. Now we don't have to act immature to one another.


----------



## Aireal

lol that works to, hey let us know what AC say tomorrow when you call them, i'm interested in what they have to say


----------



## Xiahko

I'm not sure I'll call them anymore,unless the neighbors wont accept my payment plan method.

I'm just ready for this whole thing to go away.


----------



## Aireal

ok well i think this thread is done so how about you PM me and let me know what happens?


----------



## Xiahko

Will do. Mind if I add you as well?


----------



## Aireal

NOT AT ALL!!! hey i already said it before message me anytime :woof:


----------



## buzhunter

Xiahko said:


> Well,the neighbor next to me(the one who's puppy was killed)
> Decided he wants to take legal action against me,cause I can't afford to pay the other $80 for his dogs cremation fee.(said he's wait till the 6th,but I have rent due then too)
> 
> I was not liable to pay ANYTHING,but told him I'd help pay for vet bills,cause it was partly my fault,when the incident happened.
> 
> I already paid over $80 to their vet the day of the accident,and then had to pay to put MoMo down,so I am out quite a bit of money,I couldn't afford to loose in the first place.
> 
> So I ask you,can he really do that? I mean, would I even be found guilty? Plus,doesn't it cost WAY more money to take someone to small claims court?
> 
> Shouldn't the fact that I had to put my dog down, be enough for this a-hole?
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to write them a nasty letter,but I am going to be the bigger person here.
> 
> Should I take it to the Apt. manager?


You need to understand that when you screw up, everyone else's dog is in danger of paying for your mistake. I'm here to look out for the dogs. You seem to be a liability.


----------



## Carriana

Buz it was a pug mix that was involved, not her pit.


----------



## buzhunter

I understand that but it doesn't matter. She's got a pit bull too, right?


----------



## Carriana

Okay, just wanted to make sure you knew that it wasn't her pit that did the damage.


----------



## Xiahko

How am I a liability. I didn't screw up,and my dog is no longer here. It's not like I opened the door and let her out.
Bruno is not an issue AT ALL,and he never will be.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Hmm... seems like this thread is a bunch of horse poo all the way around..


----------



## Xiahko

I just wanted to know what I should do,and people started to attack me. I'm starting to get tired of this place.
I thought people were here to help,not be jerks.


----------



## Xiahko

buzhunter You need to please leave my Pit out of this. He has NOTHING to do with what happened,he was there,but did nothing.
he was put back into the house when things went down,he didn't so much as bark.
Bruno is getting his CGC so he is nothing to be concerned about.
I am not a liability,but my other dog was,and that's why she was put down.


----------



## Aczdreign

Xiahko said:


> It was either that,or tossed in the trash. It was the option they gave me,she was cremated with other animals,and is being used to help the gardens grow at the cemetery. XD
> 
> I don't have a stone or anything for her(to expensive). I chose this option for my Lab too,when she died,it's kinda like giving back i guess.
> They help the plants grow~


I was not criticizing your choice, and actually, I find that to be a quite honorable end. My problem is the idea that the puppy HAS to be cremated, at your expense, as if there is no choice in the matter.

Also, as far as the stone, who said you gotta buy one? There's rocks all over the world, and whether some company has sandblasted a name onto it is really irrelevant; Anything that brings back happy memories of your late Momo can suffice as a 'stone.'

Again, I am sorry that all this has happened to you, and also sorry that you've been met with so much needless animosity and childishness in your time of grief.

I really hope it all works out for you.


----------



## buzhunter

Xiahko said:


> How am I a liability. I didn't screw up,and my dog is no longer here. It's not like I opened the door and let her out.
> Bruno is not an issue AT ALL,and he never will be.


You're a liability because you don't take responsibility for your mistakes. Does not matter one bit what the circumstances were (or may be in the future) control of the dog is your responsibility. If the dog gets away from you, the fault is yours. If you can't learn from your mistakes, you're bound to repeat them. The fact that you're willing to put your dog down or compensate the victim means nothing. You need to learn how to avoid them. Maybe read your own sig once or twice as well


----------



## Aireal

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Hmm... seems like this thread is a bunch of horse poo all the way around..


i agree this thread is turning childish, can someone close it out to stop the bikering going back and forth. the girl asked a question most replied nicely and now people are just trying to start a fight! its stupid, please someone close this so noone else can reply =X


----------



## buzhunter

We're not just here to share cute pics of our dogs and tell funny stories. We're also here to promote responsible dog ownership, sometimes that requires pointing out irresponsibility.


----------



## Aireal

i'm not saying where NOT you need to read her post she had an incident she is dealing with it SHE PUT HER DOG TO SLEEP what more do you want from her!!! 
you are trying to make it something it's not her pit had NOTHING to do with it, go reread her post and educate yourself and leave her alone


----------



## Aczdreign

I second the closing of this thread.


----------



## Aireal

Aczdreign said:


> I second the closing of this thread.


thank you!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

access denied... Buz and elvis bring this to VIP. Xhiaho, this is a pit bull forum, we're not going to sit back and play the blame game, own up to your own mistakes.


----------

